

Tell HN: AWS south america has been down for hours, only now Amazon confirms it - eduardordm

It started at least 6 hours ago. I contacted Amazon various times they said everything was 'normal'.<p>If you are using cloudfront, your assets are not accessible  for south american users, no matter which region your origin is located.
======
hgfischer
I've detected this around 21:45 GMT-2, and still down. Looks like the API is
responding now, but still have lots of services down, including RDS and EC2.

~~~
sigmus
Yep, I can confirm that.

